# Possible Dock Diving Dog??



## SamieNorman (Aug 9, 2019)

Loki is a SWIMMER!! He loves every moment of it. I am thrilled! Does it all on his own for fun, but mostly loves to fetch toys we toss in the pool or pond for him. Loves to chase fish and frog hunt
I have been having some thoughts on training him to dock dive? I think he would do excellent and I have no idea how to get started!
Also, are those competitions you see of dock diving challenging to get into or are there some open to the public?
hope someone here knows!!!

here’s just a picture I have of him relaxing on the pool stairs. I have no photos of him swimming because I’m always in the water with him while he works up his muscles and endurance. Or I’m throwing in a toy for him to fetch! I’m always paying close attention when my babies are playing in water lol


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

I have a friend who loves it! Check out the NADD website; I haven't been through it personally, so I can't speak to the process. I will say not all swimmers take to jumping off the end of a dock.


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 26, 2010)

I don't do dock diving with mine, but a number of my friends are very much into it and compete frequently. Someone posted the NADD site for you above. There are other organizations such as Dock Dogs, Splash Dogs, etc. but most of my friends are competing through NADD. Sometimes dock diving events will have a "try it with your dog" kind of thing, I believe NADD has that at most of their "splashes". So you can go and pay a fee and see if your dog might like it. But if it's an actual trial and you are competing for titles, you have to enter beforehand just like any other trial and your dog usually needs to be registered with the organization, whether it be NADD or one of the other dock venues. The dog needs to run down the dock and jump off into the pool. The jump will be judged according to where it lands based on the distance markings on the side of the pool. Most times you can have a release assistant on the dock with you or just you can handle your dog by yourself, depends on the dog and how you have trained to run down the dock. The dock is usually covered with turf or other anti-slip material and is 2 feet above the water. The current top 5 rated Standards have jumps between 19 and 21 feet...Don't know where you are located, but I would start with some of your local training facilities and ask them if they know where you could go to get started in dock diving. There are not as many facilities offering it as other sports like agility, obedience, etc. due to the space needed, cost of maintaining a pool, etc. so unless you luck out and happen to live close to one, you will likely need to do a bit of traveling to find a facility, as well as trials to attend, due to the same issues. There are no local dock diving facilities near me so most of my friends that do it travel out of state when they compete....But they (and their dogs) all love it!!


----------



## SamieNorman (Aug 9, 2019)

Wow thank you!!!! Lots of incredible information thank you!!


----------



## Brian R (May 25, 2021)

I just joined this forum, hence the late reply, and have been competing in dock diving (NADD) with a crazy miniature poodle for a couple of years (with mixed results). She was #1 miniature poodle in 2019 and we went to the nationals. Depending on where you are located it could be relatively easy to practice. We have an indoor facility located a few miles away from our home which she loves  and we hit it about once a week.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

What a fabulous photo, @Brian R! Would love to hear more about what sort of training goes into dock diving. Did it come naturally for your girl? She certainly looks to be enjoying herself.


----------



## Brian R (May 25, 2021)

PeggyTheParti said:


> What a fabulous photo, @Brian R! Would love to hear more about what sort of training goes into dock diving. Did it come naturally for your girl? She certainly looks to be enjoying herself.


It all started with a rear toe that had to be amputated due to an injury. We found a place close to us - an indoor dock diving facility - where we were able to rehab. There is a ramp next to the dock where dogs, who have never been around water, can acclimate. It took weeks for her to acclimate to the environment and water. Many times we just stood on the ramp for 30 minutes looking at each other and her toy floating. I would throw her toy into the water and she would do everything but get it, until one day, she swam off the ramp. Then for weeks more we played on the ramp and she got more secure with the whole set up. Then weeks later, after her toe was fully healed and she loved the ramp, we climbed to the dock. Again, more toy throwing and more looking at each other for weeks. However by this time, she would jump off the ramp and retrieve her toy. Then, one day we were on the dock, I threw the toy and she bolted off the end and into the water. She still loves the ramp and is where we generally play but in between play, if I open the gate to the dock, she will climb onto it, hand me her toy, and launch off the end. For my poodle, it is all about play (which is fine with me), if it becomes work, she is done. It took months and $$$ but we have fun.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Wow! Had a good laugh at you both looking at each other and the floating toy (relatable!), but also this is an excellent account of patience in poodle training.


----------

